# Casini con KDE+Compiz [Auto-risolto?]

## canduc17

Ciao.

Ho cercato di seguire la guida a compiz sul wiki di Gentoo, ma ho dei problemi.

Uso kde 3.5.5, ho una scheda Nvidia XFX GTS8800 320MB STD correttamente configurata con gli ultimi driver proprietari disponibili ed ho installato compiz-0.5.0 e compiz-settings 0.07.

Come descritto nella guida ho creato il file /usr/local/bin/compiz-decorator:

```
compiz --replace gconf &

sleep 2

gtk-window-decorator --replace &
```

 ed il file /etc/env.d/99kde-env:

```
KDEWM=compiz-decorator
```

Poi per vedere subito se funzionava ho digitato le istruzioni per il lancio manuale:

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ \

compiz --replace gconf &

gtk-window-decorator &
```

Delirio: lo schermo è diventato bianco e non ho potuto fare altro che chiudere il server X con Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.

Una volta riloggato le finestre non avevano più la decorazione attorno, quella con i pulsanti massimizza, minimizza e riduci a icona.

Compiz però funziona!

Dopo aver riavviato, per il contorno finestre, non cambia nulla, cosa posso fare?

----------

## IlGab

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

>  ed il file /etc/env.d/99kde-env:
> 
> ```
> KDEWM=compiz-decorator
> ```
> ...

 

Forse fare un rollback di questa linea può essere un buon inizio ?

La butto lì perchè nn uso kde ne gnome e nn so bene cosa gli vada configurato.

----------

## canduc17

Scusatemi, ho appena editato il primo post...compiz funziona, ho appena imparato ad impostare gli shortcut...Però il problema delle finestre permane...

----------

## GiRa

$ eix compiz-se

[I] x11-apps/compiz-settings

     Available versions:  (~)0.06 (~)0.07

     Installed versions:  0.07(16:08:35 30/04/2007)

     Homepage:            http://forum.go-compiz.org/viewtopic.php?t=153

     Description:         Configuration tool for compiz window manager

e attivi le decorations alle finestre.

----------

## canduc17

Eix non sapevo neanche cosa fosse, perciò ho fatto da root:

```
emerge eix
```

e poi

```
update-eix
```

In seguito, da utente normale, ho dato

```
eix compiz-se 
```

La decoration alle finestre era già attiva da prima.

Al riavvio qualcosa cambia: mi fa una brutta schermata bianca prima che kde si carichi completamente e le dimensioni dei pannelli nella barra di controllo sono tornati alla dimensione originaria (dopo aver installato compiz si erano allargati occupando quasi tutta la barra)...

Ma di decorazioni alle finestre neanche l'ombra...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Devo modificare qualcosa nel settaggio di Decorations in compiz-settings?

O magari disabilitare qualcos'altro che mi impedisce di vedere il contorno alle finetre?

----------

## cloc3

io sto messo così:

```

s939 ~ # grep KDEWM /etc/env.d/99kde-env

#KDEWM="beryl-manager"

 KDEWM="compiz-start"

```

ricordo che al primo avvio avevo dei casini, perché le impostazioni di default erano balorde e che li ho sistemati usando compiz-settings.

----------

## canduc17

@cloc3: con la tua impostazione non mi cambia nulla...

----------

## GiRa

ehmm.... Ma prima di installare eix potevi vedere a cosa serve dalla descrizione...

Installa x11-apps/compiz-settings come avresti evinto leggendo meglio il mio post...

----------

## canduc17

Non mi sono spiegato bene...compiz-settings ce l'avevo installato da quando ho scritto il primo post.

E da subito avevo impostato in compiz-settings la decoration delle finestre...

Pensavo che il tuo codice fosse la soluzione al mio problema...

----------

## GiRa

Se avvii kde con il proprio gestore di finestre e da terminale dai compiz-start che succede?

----------

## canduc17

Se ho capito bene, ho commentato tutto il contenuto di /etc/env.d/99kde-env e poi ho riavviato.

Al riavvio i bordi delle finestre non c'erano ancora...

Dando poi compiz-start ottengo:

```
canduc@candesktop ~ $ compiz-start

NVIDA detected

Using KDE decorator

compiz: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

compiz: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

compiz: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

compiz: Failed to load slide: freedesktop

compiz: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

compiz: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

compiz: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
```

Se invece chiamo il mio compiz-decorator mi risponde:

```
canduc@candesktop ~ $ compiz-decorator

compiz: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

compiz: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

compiz: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32

compiz: Failed to load slide: freedesktop

gtk-window-decorator: Could not acquire decoration manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
```

Ma anche commentando /etc/env.d/99kde-env, al riavvio compiz continua a funzionare...

----------

## canduc17

Comincio a pensare che non centri compiz: l'ho appena disinstallato e sto problema del cavolo non si risolve...

----------

## 102376

compiz-setting 

```
GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; some possible causes are that you need to enable TCP/IP networking for ORBit, or you have stale NFS locks due to a system crash. See http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: IOR file '/tmp/gconfd-zocram2/lock/ior' not opened successfully, no gconfd located: No such file or directory 2: IOR file '/tmp/gconfd-zocram2/lock/ior' not opened successfully, no gconfd located: No such file or directory)

```

mi da questo errore!!!!

ma con kde non si puo usare questa interfaccia????

mentre l'errore che mi da quando installlo compiz-extra e'

```
the following extras plugins will be compiled:

  3d:              yes

  animation:       yes

  bench:           yes

  border:          yes

  bs:              yes

  crashhandler:    yes

  dock:            no

  group:           yes

  inputzoom:       yes

  miniwin:         no

  mousegestures:   yes

  neg:             yes
```

  opacify:         yes

  put:             yes

  showdesktop:     yes

  snow:            yes

  state:           yes

  trailfocus:      yes

  wallpaper:       yes

  widget:          yes

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/work/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0'

Making all in 3d

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/work/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/3d'

if /bin/sh ../libtool --mode=compile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DPNG_NO_MMX_CODE -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/compiz -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include      -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -MT 3d.lo -MD -MP -MF ".deps/3d.Tpo" \

          -c -o 3d.lo `test -f '3d.c' || echo './'`3d.c; \

        then mv -f ".deps/3d.Tpo" ".deps/3d.Plo"; \

        else rm -f ".deps/3d.Tpo"; exit 1; \

        fi

LC_ALL=C ../intltool-merge -s -u -c ../po/.intltool-merge-cache ../po 3d.schemas.in 3d.schemas

Generating and caching the translation database

Merging translations into 3d.schemas.

mkdir .libs

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DPNG_NO_MMX_CODE -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/startup-notification-1.0 -I/usr/include/compiz -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -march=k8 -O2 -pipe -MT 3d.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/3d.Tpo -c 3d.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/3d.o

3d.c: In function 'tdPaintWindow':

3d.c:261: warning: passing argument 3 of 'w->screen->paintWindow' from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:261: warning: passing argument 4 of 'w->screen->paintWindow' makes pointer from integer without a cast

3d.c:261: error: too few arguments to function 'w->screen->paintWindow'

3d.c:262: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:271: warning: passing argument 3 of 'w->screen->paintWindow' from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:271: warning: passing argument 4 of 'w->screen->paintWindow' makes pointer from integer without a cast

3d.c:271: error: too few arguments to function 'w->screen->paintWindow'

3d.c:272: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

3d.c: In function 'tdPaintTransformedScreen':

3d.c:293: warning: passing argument 3 of 's->paintTransformedScreen' from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:293: warning: passing argument 4 of 's->paintTransformedScreen' makes pointer from integer without a cast

3d.c:293: error: too few arguments to function 's->paintTransformedScreen'

3d.c:294: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

3d.c: In function 'tdPaintScreen':

3d.c:308: warning: passing argument 3 of 's->paintScreen' from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:308: warning: passing argument 4 of 's->paintScreen' makes pointer from integer without a cast

3d.c:308: error: too few arguments to function 's->paintScreen'

3d.c:309: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

3d.c: In function 'tdInitScreen':

3d.c:558: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:559: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

3d.c:560: warning: assignment from incompatible pointer type

make[2]: *** [3d.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/work/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/3d'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/work/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1305:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

!!! compile failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-plugins/compiz-extra-0.3.6.0/temp/build.log'.

[/code]

che cosa si puo' usare per settare compiz  da kde ????Last edited by 102376 on Mon May 28, 2007 7:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## canduc17

Cosa significa?

E' un'altra richiesta di aiuto?

----------

## 102376

scusate ho modificato il post, si e' mangiato qualche parola!!!!!

----------

## canduc17

Se lancio kde da shell (senza usare kdm) col comando startx, quando chiudo la sessione e torno alla shell, vedo i messaggi del server X:

```
canduc@candesktop ~ $ startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/canduc/.serverauth.5596

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686

Current Operating System: Linux candesktop 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #3 Wed May 23 10:48:19 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 16 May 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon May 28 20:45:06 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

xset:  bad font path element (#259), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

kbuildsycoca running...

/usr/local/bin/compiz-decorator: line 1: compiz: command not found

/usr/local/bin/compiz-decorator: line 3: gtk-window-decorator: command not found

KWrited - Ascolto il dispositivo /dev/pts/0

OggS-SEEK: at 0 want 350200 got 345536 (diff-requested 350200)

OggS-SEEK: at 349632 want 520 got 0 (diff-requested -349112)

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  20

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x0

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header read failed, errno=104

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header has invalid size (-1)

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header read failed, errno=104

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header has invalid size (-1)

kio (KLauncher): ERROR: SlavePool: No communication with slave.

OggS-SEEK: at 0 want 91128 got 83520 (diff-requested 91128)

OggS-SEEK: at 90688 want 520 got 0 (diff-requested -90168)

startkde: Shutting down...

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

startkde: Done.

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

Queste due righe mi lasciano perplesso:

```
/usr/local/bin/compiz-decorator: line 1: compiz: command not found

/usr/local/bin/compiz-decorator: line 3: gtk-window-decorator: command not found

```

Perchè và a cercare compiz-decorator se:compiz e compiz-decorator li ho disinstallati con un bel 

```
emerge -C ...
```

il mio /etc/env.d/99kde-env è tutto commentato?

```
#KDEWM=compiz-decorator

#KDEWM=compiz-start
```

Chi gli dice di andare a cercare compiz-decorator?

Ho forse fatto qualcosa di permanente con le istruzioni date per il lancio manuale che sono nella guida?

Queste:

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib/ \

compiz --replace gconf &

gtk-window-decorator &
```

----------

## canduc17

Incredibile: da un giorno all'altro, senza che io facessi niente il mio problema si è auto-risolto!  :Shocked: 

Ora ogni finestra ha il suo bel contorno, la posso spostare, ridimensionare, ridurre a icona, eccetera, come ai vecchi tempi.

Adesso sembra che kde non cerchi più il file compiz-decorator, quando si avvia:

```
canduc@candesktop ~ $ startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/canduc/.serverauth.5858

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 i686

Current Operating System: Linux candesktop 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 #3 Wed May 23 10:48:19 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 16 May 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed May 30 10:43:33 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

xset:  bad font path element (#259), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

kbuildsycoca running...

KWrited - Ascolto il dispositivo /dev/pts/0

OggS-SEEK: at 0 want 350200 got 345536 (diff-requested 350200)

OggS-SEEK: at 349632 want 520 got 0 (diff-requested -349112)

Launched ok, pid = 5970

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header read failed, errno=104

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header has invalid size (-1)

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header read failed, errno=104

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Header has invalid size (-1)

kio (KLauncher): ERROR: SlavePool: No communication with slave.

kio (KIOConnection): ERROR: Could not write data

OggS-SEEK: at 0 want 91128 got 83520 (diff-requested 91128)

OggS-SEEK: at 90688 want 520 got 0 (diff-requested -90168)

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  12

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0xa00005

X Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3

  Major opcode:  8

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0xa00005

startkde: Shutting down...

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

startkde: Done.

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
```

Qualcuno sa spiegarmi cosa è sucesso?

Perchè mi piacerebbe mettere su compiz, però evitando casini come questo che mi rendono il computer inutilizzabile...

----------

## hujuice

Scusate l'off (compiz+KDE non funziona neanche a me, ma devo ancora studiarlo un po') ma di questo thread ho letto le firme.

Quella di Superman è una citazione da Kill Bill (II)... ma il fatto della mucca proprio non l'ho capito!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vado a studiare compiz...

HUjuice

----------

